# moo cows



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

mum only kept 3 in the nest so gave her another same age baby from someone else. 2 brokens both boys - typical! and one black fox/tan girl,  think im gonna keep the black broken boy :roll:



























girl and her belly 










about 3 weeks old


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww they look great Daisy!

Some nice moo cow prints there, my litter was only one moo cow and one with the tinyest white dot on its head. They were boys and the rest werent marked :roll:


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

love first pic


----------

